# High value treats?



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I need to do recall training w/Kallie. She's all of a sudden decided that she doesn't want to "come" when called. So I need a high value treat for training. What would you recommend? I don't know what's high vs med vs low!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I use dehydrated duck fillets as training treats. Roki loves the so much! In US you can buy ZiwiPeak treats and that is basically dehydrated meat. I order them from time to time from Germany. More than that he loves small dog coookie with parsley and mint. He is just mad about them. 
But I also think that it is different from dog to dog. Roki doesn't like most od treats other dogs love. I guess you are going to spend some $ before you find what Kallie really likes.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Wellness makes some good, soft treats and the pieces can be broken up into smaller pieces. I got the salmon/lamb for Quincy because he doesn't have anything else that is fish. I also started using "here Quincy" instead of come and he seems to respond better to that. I was having a recall problem as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What is "high value" will varie tremendously from dog to dog, and also over time. The HIGEST value training treats are USUALLY fresh meats and stinky cheeses. But try a variety of different things to see what she likes best.

One that Kodi goes nuts for is frozen (human) turkey meatballs cut into tiny pieces.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, what Karen said. Chicken, turkey...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Wellness makes some good, soft treats and the pieces can be broken up into smaller pieces. I got the salmon/lamb for Quincy because he doesn't have anything else that is fish. I also started using "here Quincy" instead of come and he seems to respond better to that. I was having a recall problem as well.


It's not WHAT you say, but how you train it. Many people have already "poisoned" the work "come" by the time the try to work on a formal recall, so it can make sense to find a different recall word when you start to train in earnest.

There are several good threads on training the recall on the forum, but probably the number one MOST important thing to remember is to NEVER use your formal recall word unless you are 85% sure the dog will come to you. In the beginning, only say your recall word when the dog is already on the way back to you. And ONLY call the dog when it is for something pleasant. If you are planning a bath, want to bring the dog in from the yard, clip nails, etc. GO GET HIM, don't try a recall.

It typically takes a year or more of regular training under many different circumstances, in many different settings before a recall is really reliable, and then it requires regular "brushing up" with intermittent rewards for the rest of the dog's life to maintain it.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Turkey hotdogs, cheese, natural balance rolls.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Now I know what to look for. And Karen, thanks for the reminder to change my "come" to something else. She responded so well to Kallie Come in the beginning. Would fly right over to me. Now not so much. It's become optional to her. Here Kallie sounds like a good phrase to use.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sometimes we inadvertently poison words by saying 'here' and then doing something they hate when they do come...brush them, put them in the crate/expen, whatever your dog doesn't enjoy. Just be careful of your new word!!!



I'm not sure I've seen any kallie pics lately!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Occasionally, we will bring home a rotisserie chicken from the deli and I will cut the leftovers into small pieces and put a small amount in individual baggies, get the air out of them and freeze them. Both my guys go crazy for that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions. Now I know what to look for. And Karen, thanks for the reminder to change my "come" to something else. She responded so well to Kallie Come in the beginning. Would fly right over to me. Now not so much. It's become optional to her. Here Kallie sounds like a good phrase to use.


Most well socialized puppies will come to anyone who makes any pleasant sound, like "pup, pup, pup!" or whatever. That's very different than having a true, trained recall. Many puppy owners THINK this is a recall, and are very surprised when the puppy starts to develop ideas of their own!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I think you hit it on the head, Karen. I believe she was just responding to pleasant calling & fun, not true recall. She's definitely showing her independence.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hotdog cut up into teeny tiny pieces


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> hotdog cut up into teeny tiny pieces


They certainly love it, but I prefer not to use it because of the very high salt, nitrate and fat content.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Dehydrated liver is a big big hit


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beef jerky is the highest value treat for Gucci, that or butter. She'd eat a darn ball of yarn if it were drizzled with butter, but that is a horrible...horrible food for dogs, so the jerky it is, an occasional bite of pancake with a wee drop of butter..i may share with her on a special occasion like her birthday 

Kara


----------

